

'Uber For Pizza': Five 19 Year Olds Revolutionize Pizza Ordering, Today - muloka
http://www.forbes.com/sites/micahsolomon/2014/08/05/uber-for-pizza-five-19-year-olds-revolutionize-pizza-ordering-starting-today/

======
27182818284
It just doesn't solve any pain points for me, I don't think.

Maybe one. The only pain point it possibly might solve for me is the the
advertised price is not often the _real_ price. (For example, an $8.99 pizza
is only $8.99 not counting delivery fee, tip, and the fact that to get it at
$8.99 you must order two. This is often obscured in ads and such for obvious
reasons)

That's maybe the only pain point I think it could solve. The rest of the
modern delivery process is just that, pretty modern for me. I can't recall the
last time I ordered pizza _not_ from a computer that remembered my address,
preferences, etc. I've never used an app, but I bet if I Google there are a
few I could choose from.

------
Smudge
Crunchbutton (.com) started as something similar (originally called "One
Button Wenzel", named after a sandwich famous on Yale campus). It's an
interesting idea, and might be particularly suited to orders like pizza, which
are predictable and repeatable. Unfortunately in crunchbutton's case, the
novelty wore off pretty quickly. I'm surprised to see that they're still
around, given how few locations they serve.

------
nahoskins
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw07EXR8mJg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw07EXR8mJg)

------
minimaxir
This is the _exact opposite_ of an "Uber for Pizza."

~~~
nahoskins
Not from the eyes of the consumer.

~~~
minimaxir
The "Uber for Pizza" equivalent would be a service which gets your current
location, shows you all pizza stores in the area, lets you customize your
toppings, gives you price and ETA up front, and then delivers.

Of course, there are _very many_ of startups that have been doing that for
_years._

This app is just a button press without any thought.

~~~
pconner
This is like "Yo" for pizza

~~~
cordite
But to yourself instead of others.

